# Will there ever be a NYC Comp/convention?



## jcuber (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know, but it seems like a good place to have one. Probably lots of spectators, central location, not hard to get to...


----------



## Kian (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it is a great idea. I would be sure to make it a bit away from the Newark and Westchester competitions, but having a competition in the biggest city in the US and an area where there are a lot of cubers sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you know that the WC1982 should have been in NY.
There was a Dutch commercial on the radio in those days: "Turn yourself to NY"
It was canceled only 2 months before the date and moved to Budapest.

Good luck this time

Gus


----------

